# a new writer for the forum



## benallanwatkins (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Ben Allan Watkins. I have been writing, really, as long as I can remember. Stories were getting me in trouble when I was young as 8 or 9 and rewriting films instead of answering questions in lessons. 

wrI have completed a novel that is getting sent out to publishers at the moment and a collection of short stories that I have published as an e-book on Kindle  (you can check it on the following link: Link Removed.

To help support this, I have started a blog called Watt Writer ( Link Removed ) - it features free stories/advice/exercises for writing etc and is building at the moment. Any feedback on anything I'm doing would be welcome.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Cran (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Ben, and welcome to WF.

I admire your enthusiasm, and wish you every good fortune with your books. You've just walked into a community with over 3000 active members (out of 10,000 total); most of whom have one or more writing projects in progress. 

I'm telling you this so that you don't feel too disappointed if you don't find a crowd rushing immediately to check out your work. 

Experience has taught us that give and take works best, so take some time to look around and give some of the sort of feedback you'd like in return.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings and salutations Ben, I'm new myself 
Siren


----------



## John_O (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## tepelus (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome, Ben.


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm new also. I got into trouble as a kid for reading too much in class haha. Nice to meet you!


----------



## benallanwatkins (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Don't worry Cran - I'm more than happy to take a look at other people's work! Interesting to see what everyone else is producing. What is everyone working on at the moment?


----------



## abelozuna4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello!  I am also new to WF!  Name's Abel!  Nice to meet ya'!


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello Ben and welcome.


----------



## SarahStrange (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome and Happy Writing!


----------



## Folcro (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm with you, Ben. When the teachers were trying to teach while kids were throwing paper planes in middle school, I was sitting in the back of the class writing novels. And you have an author-sounding name to boot.


----------



## FayeCross (Apr 7, 2013)

Ben it is lovely to meet you - welcome, it is a pleasure!!


----------

